# RX1R II price *increase*? All 42 MP Sony sensored cameras are on backorder?



## ahsanford (Sep 16, 2016)

Fascinating...

http://photorumors.com/2016/09/15/the-sony-rx1r-ii-camera-now-costs-600-more-all-42mp-sony-cameras-are-out-of-stock/

Out of stock notices could mean good (sales are up) and bad (the earthquake, issue with components, supply chain problem) things, but hiking prices so dramatically implies the product is in demand or there was a very big currency course correction. Curious to see how they spin this.

- A


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 16, 2016)

As far as I've read the Japanese photo industry is struggling very hard from the earthquake(s).
They were on better sales this year then 2015 until the earthquake and then a lot of companies had a huge slump of sales numbers because they couldn't produce anymore.


----------

